# Crate recommendation



## Golden luvr

We will be bringing our new little male golden puppy home in about 4 weeks. We want to be prepared for when he gets here and was looking to crate train him. Our 4 year old yorkie is crate trained and of course has a small travel type crate that she sleeps in. I was wondering what kind of crate you would recommend for the golden and what size? I have seen those collapsable soft ones as well as the travel kind and the black wire kind. I was wondering what kind works the best for you?


----------



## Golden luvr

No recommendations??


----------



## Nanika

We have always used the hard sided plastic crates because we used to fly with the dogs. I find that these are more den like and the dogs seem to like the privacy that they provide.
I do like the soft sided collapsable ones when we travel in the boat.
What ever you decide to use make sure you like the look of it because it will become part of the household for a long time to come.
Sorry I can't be more helpful...


----------



## kgiff

The soft ones are great for travel, but they're quite easily destroyed. I wouldn't use one as a crate for crate training.

All of my guys have wire crates we use in the house. I used a small plastic kennel when my puppy was small -- up until about 25 pounds, for car travel and to sleep in. But that's the only time I've used one.

I'd get a crate for an adult size golden with a divider panel to use while the puppy is growing. Maybe someone who has used the plastic crates can weigh in.

Have fun with your new puppy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I used the black wire type with my guys with no problems. I was able to put in a divider panel to keep it small when Oakly was a pup. I liked that it had plenty of ventilation. You do have to remember to take off their collar when they go in so they don't get tags caught in the wires. I have read other threads where lots of people prefer the plastic sided crates. Get a crate that is sized for a full grown golden but be sure to keep it divided so it is just big enough for them to turn around when they are young.


----------



## Samantha

Our pup is 13 weeks or so and we went wire crate with a divider.


----------



## Bock

Oaklys Dad said:


> I used the black wire type with my guys with no problems. I was able to put in a divider panel to keep it small when Oakly was a pup. I liked that it had plenty of ventilation. You do have to remember to take off their collar when they go in so they don't get tags caught in the wires. I have read other threads where lots of people prefer the plastic sided crates. Get a crate that is sized for a full grown golden but be sure to keep it divided so it is just big enough for them to turn around when they are young.


What he said!!


----------



## Alohaimee

I use the plastic ones that double as an airline approved travel crate. We move an awful lot and it is WAAAAAY more practical! The dogs seem to like the cozy den with a comfy ortho bed inside and a quilt over the top.

I get the XLarge measures in at 39 x26 x 30. I clip on the water bottles (like for a hampster, but horse sized  ) after the puppy is secure in the crate and won't potty in it. (It was a few days for Maximus, and a week for Leonidas)

Here are my boys modeling their snazzy crates for you.  Just to get a better idea of the size, Leonidas is almost 6 months old and about 45 pounds and Maximus is almost 3 years old and about 85 pounds. I keep the crates on the landings on the stairs, so they are out of the way and make a nice little hidey hole for the dogs. =)

Hope this was helpful! I can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy!! How can you stand the wait!?


----------



## Golden luvr

Alohaimee said:


> I use the plastic ones that double as an airline approved travel crate. We move an awful lot and it is WAAAAAY more practical! The dogs seem to like the cozy den with a comfy ortho bed inside and a quilt over the top.
> 
> I get the XLarge measures in at 39 x26 x 30. I clip on the water bottles (like for a hampster, but horse sized  ) after the puppy is secure in the crate and won't potty in it. (It was a few days for Maximus, and a week for Leonidas)
> 
> Here are my boys modeling their snazzy crates for you.  Just to get a better idea of the size, Leonidas is almost 6 months old and about 45 pounds and Maximus is almost 3 years old and about 85 pounds. I keep the crates on the landings on the stairs, so they are out of the way and make a nice little hidey hole for the dogs. =)
> 
> Hope this was helpful! I can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy!! How can you stand the wait!?


 This was very helpful, gave me a good idea about the size. Maximus looks very "happy" lol. 

Thanks everyone for your responses. I was thinking that the collapsable ones might not be very sturdy or easily destroyed. I was leaning more toward the wire ones. I think one with the divider will be what I go with. Would the 42" be sufficient or would you go to the 48"?


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Alohaimee said:


> I use the plastic ones that double as an airline approved travel crate. We move an awful lot and it is WAAAAAY more practical! The dogs seem to like the cozy den with a comfy ortho bed inside and a quilt over the top.
> 
> I get the XLarge measures in at 39 x26 x 30. I clip on the water bottles (like for a hampster, but horse sized  ) after the puppy is secure in the crate and won't potty in it. (It was a few days for Maximus, and a week for Leonidas)
> 
> Here are my boys modeling their snazzy crates for you.  Just to get a better idea of the size, Leonidas is almost 6 months old and about 45 pounds and Maximus is almost 3 years old and about 85 pounds. I keep the crates on the landings on the stairs, so they are out of the way and make a nice little hidey hole for the dogs. =)
> 
> Hope this was helpful! I can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy!! How can you stand the wait!?


 
I used the same for Jake, and put a box in the back until he grew into it. My son used the same style for his golden and Duke loves it. He stores his toys on top of the crate.

We'll be using the same crate for our new puppy that we are picking up ...today!!!


----------



## Alohaimee

I think 42'' would be plenty goldenlvr!!

I can't wait to "meet" these new babies when you both get them home!


----------



## GoldenSail

I haven't got my puppy yet (two more weeks!) but I went with the 42" wire crate and it is huge! I wouldn't go any bigger. I bought some zip ties to make it more secure (for my peace of mind) for regular house use. I had heard that the plastic ones are better to make the dog feel more safe because of the den feeling. So, I went on ebay and found a cover for the crate. It sure looks nice and gives the den feeling--though I'm not sure how necessary it is


----------



## Alohaimee

GoldenSail said:


> I haven't got my puppy yet (two more weeks!) but I went with the 42" wire crate and it is huge! I wouldn't go any bigger. I bought some zip ties to make it more secure (for my peace of mind) for regular house use. I had heard that the plastic ones are better to make the dog feel more safe because of the den feeling. So, I went on ebay and found a cover for the crate. It sure looks nice and gives the den feeling--though I'm not sure how necessary it is


 
Haha! I don't know if the majority of the stuff I do is at all necessary, but it sure makes the boys happy!  I can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## jennl501

To anyone crate training...it takes lots of work! We got Leo at 6 months and crate trained him a month after we got him. We tried right when we brought him home and it was a bad experience. He scraped up his nose. To the point that there was hair missing. Thankfully he healed quickly. We stopped using the crate....until he started leaving me surprises in the house. 
Round two of crate training has gone extremely well! He has gotten over the seperation anxiety and goes to his crate when it's time for us to leave. 
We also have a black wire crate. We will have to fly him in a few years so we will be getting a plastic travel crate for him to get used to.


----------



## jennl501

To anyone crate training...it takes lots of work! We got Leo at 6 months and crate trained him a month after we got him. We tried right when we brought him home and it was a bad experience. He scraped up his nose. To the point that there was hair missing. Thankfully he healed quickly. We stopped using the crate....until he started leaving me surprises in the house. 
Round two of crate training has gone extremely well! He has gotten over the seperation anxiety and goes to his crate when it's time for us to leave. 
We also have a black wire crate. We will have to fly him in a few years so we will be getting a plastic travel crate for him to get used to.


----------



## mygoldenkids

I bought the wire crate that has the metal pan in the bottom. I simply put a soft blanket in there and then draped another over the top to make it cozy. Molly is 6 months old, and I still use it whenever we leave and for when she sleeps at night. I must say I have been quite fortunate to have a pup that has never had an accident in her crate. I helped w/ this a little bit by putting an upside-down Rubbermaid container toward the back when she was small. She had plenty of room to sleep, but not enough room where she could pee at one end and then sleep at the other end. Dogs do not like to sleep in their own messes, so partitioning while they are small definitely helps w the potty training. I made sure to let her out every few hours during the night during that first month. As she got bigger, I removed the container and then replaced the blanket w/ a dog bed cushion. I leave the crate door open during the day, and she will sometimes just go in there to nap (or to hide when I take out the vacuum!)


----------

